# Rocket Fuel Vapes Back in Stock- Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/10/15)

It was a year ago that we brought in Rocket Fuel Vapes. To mark the occasion and the opening of our retail shop, Rocket Fuel is returning in all it's glory 

For those that don't know, Rocket Fuel is a gourmet line of dessert, soda style and NET tobacco juices.

They make in our opinion one of the best bacco juices out there. Their bacco's have won numerous awards and Rocket has gained a cult following due to their popularity.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kevkev (15/10/15)

Please let there be some Harley's Blend


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Oh Nice! There were some real gems in that line, I really enjoyed Be Mine Clementine and The Cat's Meow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Are they still only 70PG @Sir Vape?


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/15)

Best Raspberry I've had. And Dolly lemon meringue.... Oh and Limerick

That was good stuff. And well priced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Are they still only 70PG @Sir Vape?



Were they 70pg 

I suppose, I was still using a Nautilus then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/10/15)

No they have changed the pg/vg to 50/50 (bacco's) mainly and slightly higher vg on others now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/15)

Yeeeaaaasss, sorted

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Were they 70pg
> 
> I suppose, I was still using a Nautilus then.


Yip, but they were so good, would be better now if they were at least 50VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Sir Vape said:


> No they have changed the pg/vg to 50/50 (bacco's) mainly and slightly higher vg on others now


Oh YAY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/11/15)

Rocket is here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel

Reactions: Like 3


----------

